# Last Nights Dinner



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Reverse Seared the Ribeye just seasoned with salt and pepper. The important thing here is the asparagus. I got taught to throw it in a Ziploc bag full of EVOO and then dump in a good amount of garlic salt and pepper. Shake it up and get the asparagus equally covered and let it sit maybe 30 minutes. Grill to perfection! Its my favorite way to eat asparagus.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks great. asparagus is a great side, and grilled is the best way. i picked up 2 prime rib roasts for our Christmas Eve dinner. trying to learn all i can about preparing them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great ! Now I really want some asparagus , I love that stuff !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some asparagus, not the next couple 3 times taking a leek though! Ben, Nicole wraps asparagus in bacon (3-4 stalks) then coats it in brown sugar! Likey likey!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good lookin plate of grub right there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Jason do yall precook the bacon some so the asparagus doesn't get over done?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

smooth move said:


> looks great. asparagus is a great side, and grilled is the best way. i picked up 2 prime rib roasts for our Christmas Eve dinner. trying to learn all i can about preparing them.


Remove bones cook at 170-200 until reach desired temp, let rest 30 min, while resting preheat oven to 550 after resting 30 min put back in 550 oven and brown outside for 10-20 minutes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Jason do yall precook the bacon some so the asparagus doesn't get over done?


Sometimes the bottom end of the stalk gets a little over done....use thin bacon and it's usually pretty good!


----------

